
Hudl releases iPad app - abrudtkuhl
http://www.siliconprairienews.com/2011/02/hudl-releases-ipad-app-truly-a-game-changer-video?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+siliconprairienews+%28Silicon+Prairie+News+-+Omaha%29
======
kennywinker
...an app which will likely be rejected under the new In-App Purchase
regulations the next time they try to update.

